# 3D-Objekte Laden



## Thammi (26. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

ich suche nach einer Library, die für mich das Laden eines 3D-Objektes aus einer Datei übernimmt, am besten im .3ds oder anderen verbreiteten Formaten. Die Library sollte für eine OpenGL Library (gl4java oder jogl) ausgelegt sein.

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Beni (26. Mrz 2005)

Hey, ich kenne zwar keine solche Library, aber falls du eine findest: *unbedingt hier posten*, mich interessiert das auch 8)


----------



## Thammi (27. Mrz 2005)

Auf der Seite

http://web.hypersurf.com/~sully/OpenGL/DemoBox.html

gibt es jede Menge Tutorials, unter anderem auch für Libs die 3D-Objekte im Milkshape und 3ds Format laden.


----------



## C++ Pr0gg0r (3. Mai 2005)

C++ nehmen und gut.


----------

